

Startling Visualization of US Gun Deaths - nefitty
http://guns.periscopic.com/?year=2013

======
rplst8
A neat bit of code? Yes. Startling? No. There's no telling how long most of
these victims would have lived. Once suicide is factored out (which it looks
to be in this graphic because total gun deaths in the US is closer to
something like 30,000 people) the remaining vast majority is from gang
violence and crime. Guns themselves don't cause people to choose to be in a
gang or fight another gang or commit a crime. Those lives may just have easily
been lost to knives or other blunt weapons. There's just no way to know what
would have happened to them.

------
nefitty
A blog post explaining this visualization here:
[http://www.periscopic.com/news/2013/02/thoughts-on-
visualizi...](http://www.periscopic.com/news/2013/02/thoughts-on-visualizing-
u-s-gun-murders)

I am also interested in the code behind the visualization. Anyone out there
have any ideas?

